# Fiesta Baked Cheese Spread



## SierraCook (Apr 3, 2005)

*REC - Fiesta Baked Cheese Spread*

A friend bought this recipe to a party that I was at recently. It is so yummy!! 


*Fiesta Baked Cheese Spread*


2 (8oz.) packages cream cheese, softened
2 cups shredded cheddar or Mexican style cheese
1 (4 oz.) can diced green chilies
1 ¼ cups sour cream
¼ to ½ teaspoon cayenne pepper
½ cup diced red bell pepper

Beat cream cheese to soften. Reserve ¼ shredded cheese for garnish. Mix into cream cheese the remaining shredded cheese, green chilies, ½ cup sour cream, and cayenne pepper. Spoon into 1-inch pie plate. Bake at 350º F. for 20 minutes or until edges are lightly browned. Spread remaining ¾ cup sour cream over baked cheese spread. Sprinkle with reserved shredded cheese. Garnish with red bell pepper. Serve with tortilla chips.


----------



## Sara (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe.

This sounds soooo good!!

Sara


----------

